# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dojenje i med

## sanika

Prehlada ili gripa, ni sama ne znam što nas je satrlo, no nakon svega jako kašljam i uzela bi jedan med koji mi uvijek pomogne. Ali dojim. I ne znam smijem li.

Evo link i sastav:

http://www.medo-flor.hr/frames/bronho.htm

Med cvjetni 93,80 g; tinkture: propolis 3 g (odgovara 1,10 g čistog propolisa), list kadulje (Salvia officinalis) 1,20 g, majčina dušica (Thymus serpyllum) 1 g, plućnjak (Pulmonaria officinalis) 0,50 g i kopriva (Urtica dioica) 0,50 g.

----------


## katajina

Mislim da dojilje ne smiju uzimati kadulju koje ima u ovom medu.
Med kao med nije problem.

----------


## lara26

> Mislim da dojilje ne smiju uzimati kadulju koje ima u ovom medu.
> Med kao med nije problem.


zasto ne kadulju?

----------


## BusyBee

Kadulja, u vecim kolicinama, utjece na smanjenje produkcije mlijeka.

----------


## sanika

evo ja nisam našla ništa sporno, a produkciju mi tih par žličica ne bude smanjilo  :Smile: 
bacam se na med jer ovaj kašalj je grozan. hvala   :Smile:

----------


## tropical

kadulja se ne smije kod dojenja ni u kakvom obliku jer je dosta toksična. maloj djeci se nikako ne preporuča. meni je frendica magistra rekla da strogo pazim na kadulju dok god dojim

----------


## sanika

Tropical hvala, mada mislim da sam više kadulje pojela tijekom dojenja kao začin u umaku nego što je ima u ovome medu  :? 

Vidi:

Sastojci u 100 g proizvoda

*Med cvjetni 93,80* g; tinkture: propolis 3 g (odgovara 1,10 g čistog propolisa), *list kadulje (Salvia officinalis) 1,20 g*, majčina dušica (Thymus serpyllum) 1 g, plućnjak (Pulmonaria officinalis) 0,50 g i kopriva (Urtica dioica) 0,50 g.

----------


## mikka

ja nisam cula nista takvo za kadulju, a jela sam ju (med) preko nekoliko puta :/ 

zasto je takav bed?

----------


## tropical

nemam pojma dsad točno, tj. stručno ali mogu pitati pa napisati. samo znam da mi je izbacila iz kupaonice dr. theiss pastile sa kaduljom i jedan med iz kuhinje kad ih je vidjela.
budem pitala točan razlog

----------


## katajina

Ima ovdje nešto ali o čaju http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...50c3dc002c9cb3

Eterična ulja kadulje su toksična, čaj se ne smije piti dulje od dva tjedna kontinuirano, ne znam kako je za svježu biljku i u drugim pripravcima.
Gdje nam je sada *kobila suzy*?
Mislim da spojevi kadulje imaju estrogensko djelovanje, gorak okus je od tanina, radi njih se ne smije dugo uzimati[/url]

----------


## Maja

kadulja može smanjiti količinu mlijeka, ali držim da bi je trebalo uzimati u većim količinama, i dulje vremena

sanika, koliko ti je dijete?

----------


## pomikaki

ma mislim da su to tako male količine da su i više nego zanemarive...

----------


## sanika

9 i pol mjeseci ima beba.

hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## Maja

pripazi na količinu mlijeka, iako vjerujem da neće biti drastičnih učinaka
ali, vjerujem da je korist od uzimanja veća od eventualne štete

----------


## mamma2

neće ti ništa biti..ja se ne bih brinula zbog kadulje
a med smiješ dok dojiš

----------


## susret

> neće ti ništa biti..ja se ne bih brinula zbog kadulje
> a med smiješ dok dojiš


Potpisujem.

----------

